# Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren



## efish (14. August 2004)

hey folks,
in der »angelwelt« trifft man oft auf maßeinheiten im englischen system.
da gibt es bezeichnungen wie feet, inch oder ounce, sowie abkürzungen
mit: lbs, c oder pt.

wir bieten jetzt eine website mit kalkulatoren für die verschiedensten
umrechnungen an: flächen-umrechnungen, gewichts-umrechnungen,
nautische-umrechnungen, eine formel zur berechnung des wurfgewichts
von ruten mit lbs-angabe findet ihr auch ...

wenn ihr umrechnungsformeln kennt die dazu gehören, könnt ihr mir diese
gerne schicken um die liste zu komplettieren ... dank


Kalkulatore für Angler 

so long

efish


----------



## Lachskiller (14. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

das ist super efish#6 kann mann gut gebrauchen Danke#v 


Gruß LK


----------



## efish (16. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

... freut mich das dir unser service gefällt lachskiller. wie gesagt wenn was fehlt -> email.

efish


----------



## hardliner (18. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Ich verschiebs mal ins Angeln allgemein, dort scheint mir der Link besser aufgehoben zu sein #h


----------



## Queequeg (18. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Super Seite, vielen Dank


----------



## jeracom (19. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Ich habe neulichs so aus langer weile mal ein Fischkalkulator Programiert.
Wer Interesse hat kann sich desen herunterladen.

Gruß jens 

#v 


°----------------------------------------°




Fischkalkulator Download
Fischkalkulator, Für das berechnen von 
Gewicht oder Länge einer Fischart.
Für alle die was
anders wollen 
Natürlich Freeware
°----------------------------------------°


----------



## hardliner (19. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Mensch jeracom, sieht ja richtig gut aus!#6
Danke Dir#h


----------



## jeracom (19. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Ja was man nicht alles macht aus langer weile, wenn die Fische nicht wollen.

 
Ist in Delphi 6 geschrieben


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Habt ja tolle sachen hier fabirziert, RESPECT euch beiden!!!!
GUT gemacht...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## efish (23. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

@jeramon
habe mal die software geladen, sieht gut aus. eine frage dazu: den k-faktor, hast du den nach deinen fangerfolgen bzw. fachwissen definiert, oder welche daten liegen zu grunde?

so long
efish


----------



## jeracom (26. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

*Nein.  *

*Der Korpulenzfaktor (k-Wert) stellt die Beziehungen zwischen Länge (L) und Gewicht (p) bei Fischen dar.*

Dieser Wert wird auch "Körperfüllefaktor" bezeichnet. Der Korpulenzfaktor wird durch folgende Faktoren zum Teil extrem verändert: Gewässerart, Strömung, Fischart, Alter, Ernährungszustand, Parasitierung um nur einige zu nennen. 





*Formel: *k = Gewicht (g) x 100 : Länge (cm)³

es handelt sich hierbei um die FULTON 'schen Formel

Die Werte sind auf verschiedenen "Seiten" zu finden und haben ein Standart Wert für verschiedene Fischarten, wobei es dort auch unterschiede gibt(???).
Ich habe mich nach den meißten benutzten gerichtet.
Der Kalkulator von mir ist aber auch flexibel und mann kann für sein Gewässer eigene Werte ermitteln, und selber eingeben.

Hier auch noch mal eine Info Seite :
http://www.zeig-dein-fisch.de/wissen/konditionsfaktor.htm

Gruß Jens


----------



## C.K. (26. August 2004)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Ich finde das total super und werde das mal oben in der Forenübersicht einbinden, damit es jederzeit ohne lange suchen zu müssen, zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## TARKUS (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Danke für eure Benühungen 
tarkus


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Typisch Engländer und Amerikaner usw :m Wieso führen sie nicht einfach das klare und systematische metrische System ein ? |kopfkrat alles total unklar,was die haben.

z.b ist bei denen 1 Meile = 1760 yards |kopfkrat  während bei uns 1 Kilometer = 1000 Meter sind.Ganz klar und ohne krumme Zahlen und verwirrende Umrechnung.... Werde das nie in meinen Kopf rein kriegen :m  |kopfkrat


----------



## Alex.k (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Ich kenne die Seite habe schon einiges dort Umgerechnet, man blickt doch bei den Engländern und den Amis nicht durch...

Danke die Seite ist toll.


----------



## LAC (2. April 2008)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

@ efisch
@ jracom

tolle seiten - jetzt wirds mal fachlich

Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Eine Frage entspricht ein LB nun 454 g oder 25 g?


----------



## staffag (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*



efish schrieb:


> hey folks,
> in der »angelwelt« trifft man oft auf maßeinheiten im englischen system.
> da gibt es bezeichnungen wie feet, inch oder ounce, sowie abkürzungen
> mit: lbs, c oder pt.
> ...





Vielleicht hilft der hier weiter:

http://www.volker-quaschning.de/datserv/us-rechner/index.html


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Supiii, der Link zum Download des Fischlängenberechnungstool auf der ersten Seite, hat sich wohl komplett verabschiedet.
Lieblingsfehlermeldung: *not found 404*#q
Immer wieder toll.|uhoh:


----------



## Breamhunter (4. August 2009)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Supiii, der Link zum Download des Fischlängenberechnungstool auf der ersten Seite, hat sich wohl komplett verabschiedet.
> Lieblingsfehlermeldung: *not found 404*#q
> Immer wieder toll.|uhoh:



Mal aufs Datum geguckt


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Mal aufs Datum geguckt



Na und, ist doch egal.
Der Thread wurde ja archiviert, wegen der Tools/Kalkulatoren, damit man sie nutzen kann.#6
Wenn die nicht mehr vorhanden sind, muss man ja darauf hinweisen, damit neue Links für andere Quellen hier reinkommen, ansonsten könnte man die Archivierung aufheben und den Thread entsorgen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (12. August 2009)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Typisch Engländer und Amerikaner usw :m Wieso führen sie nicht einfach das klare und systematische metrische System ein ? |kopfkrat alles total unklar,was die haben.
> 
> z.b ist bei denen 1 Meile = 1760 yards |kopfkrat  während bei uns 1 Kilometer = 1000 Meter sind.Ganz klar und ohne krumme Zahlen und verwirrende Umrechnung.... Werde das nie in meinen Kopf rein kriegen :m  |kopfkrat



und überhaupt: warum sprechen die nicht anständiges deutsch?

männo|kopfkrat


----------



## gXrbx (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Ich hole den Thread mal wieder raus, weil ich auf meiner Seite einige Rechner zusammengestellt habe die nützlich sein könnten.
- Mondphase nach Datum berechnern
- K-Faktor von Fischarten bestimmen (Länge vs. Gewicht)
- Hektar / Quadrat(kilo)meter Berechnung
- Testkurve lbs / WG g Berechnung
...
http://www.angeltagebuch.de/rechner.php

Wenn ihr noch andere rechner wollt, bitte ich um einen Hinweis damit ich das programmieren kann.
Hoffe es ist hilfreich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

@g0rbi: Schön gemacht 

Hmm,
solche Dinge sind doch mobil, also als App, sicherlich interessant oder? Falls es das noch nicht gibt, ich könnte mich wohl dran setzen um eine App für solche Dinge zu programmieren.

Da kann man ja diverse Infos mit einbetten die relevant werde und diverse Rechner. Aber nur falls es das noch nicht gibt.


----------



## gXrbx (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Informatiker unter sich *grins*
Also ich personlich würde eine solche App sehr begrüßen, wo man verschiedene angelerspezifgische Rechner und andere Dinge gleich in einer Oberfläche parat hat. Und danke für das Lob.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*



g0rbi schrieb:


> Informatiker unter sich *grins*


Wer auch sonst könnte die Ruhe am Wasser und in der Natur besser gebrauchen als uns Bildschirmstarrer #h



g0rbi schrieb:


> Also ich personlich würde eine solche App sehr begrüßen, wo man verschiedene angelerspezifgische Rechner und andere Dinge gleich in einer Oberfläche parat hat.


Ich werde es mir mal die Tage anschauen und ggf. umsetzen.
Dann aber nur für Android erst einmal.


----------



## gXrbx (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

Gibts was anderes als Android? Du meinst doch nicht etwa Äppel ?!
Ansonsten schonmal Dank und die Formeln kannste von mir bekommen aus den Rechnern bzw. den Sourcecode. 
Ich gehe explizit aus dem Grund angeln wie du schon sagtest.


----------



## Malerlein (21. November 2013)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*



jeracom schrieb:


> Ich habe neulichs so aus langer weile mal ein Fischkalkulator Programiert.
> Wer Interesse hat kann sich desen herunterladen.
> 
> Gruß jens
> ...


Hallo, leider kann ich dieses Seite nicht aufmachen#c


----------



## gXrbx (21. November 2013)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

error 404 ...


----------



## antonio (21. November 2013)

*AW: Maßeinheiten berechnen / Kalkulatoren*

guck mal aufs datum von dem beitrag, der ist von 2004.

antonio


----------

